# New puppy.......cold weather



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We get our puppy on Saturday (eeek!!). Just as the cold weather is going to hit our area with low temperatures and snow forecast. So my question is:

is it okay to still do the toilet training thing (outside every hour etc etc) if the weather is really cold or snowing.....is this okay for a little pup? (10 weeks).

Similarly - we want to take him places to meet people and socialise him.....is it okay to keep taking him out in the cold?

thanks for any suggestions, and for not laughing at another silly question!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Susan ... not a silly question .. just a soon to be very caring owner  

If is was me I would go with the flow, depending how cold it gets and how snowy, still try to take him outside as it would be good to get the routine of toilet training started early on, but for a short amount of time. 

Socialising is great and very important, but you could have some puppy and dog owners around for a type of puppy play date, carrying your puppy is also a way I socialise my puppies.

I have recently posted an article on puppy rules and training which may help a little 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/27/puppy-rules-training/

Saturday night please post a great thread introducing your puppy


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

We are dealing with this as we brought home our 8 week old puppy last week and it's pretty cold here right now. I was concerned about it too, but i do take her out every hour and have found it isn't much of a concern for her! One day it was really cold and windy and she didn't enjoy that, but I did bring her out still and just brought her in as soon as she went potty. Olive loves being outside and she hasn't minded the snow, cold or mud! Our weather is crazy right now. Some days it's cold and snowing and the next it feels like spring! I did buy olive a little fleece sweater and she doesn't mind wearing that. A lot of pet stores have their doggy coats on sale right now since it's the end of the season. I was able to get 2 differnet sizes for the price of one. I'm not sure how much they help, but it makes me feel better!


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

we're taking baxter out on a regular basis, no problems, 
toilet training going ok (sometimes)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think for toilet training you'll be fine. For socialising, you'll be carrying him around anyway so just wrap him up in a warm blanket and cuddle him close! He'll soon let you know if he's too cold as you'll feel him shivering.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is out in the freezing temperatures a lot and doesn't seem to feel the cold at all. What she can't bear is to be near the fire. When I turn my lovely warm gas fire on both my dogs leave the room in disgust!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I am a brand new dog owner, so I don't know much, but I will share our experience 

I live in Canada, so we get some pretty cold weather! I too was worried about taking my baby pup outside in the cold, but she was fine. We brought her home at 8 weeks of age in the middle of December. In fact, she loves it outside in pretty much any weather! Even when she first came home she loved to play around in the snow outside. The only weather that she didn't (and still doesn't really care for) is really windy cold days. I still take her outside for going to the bathroom, but I made sure that her ears didn't flip up and we didn't spend a lot of time outside - more inside exercise on those days! She doesn't do it so much anymore, but when she was a bit younger, she would shiver a bit when it was really cold, or when she got too deep in the snow lol But we would come inside and snuggle up together to get warm! 

Good luck with your new little one!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sip your pup up in your jacket. when out and about. 


get a nice wee coat this was Echo coming out on her first walk with me and the girls but not walking just being carried













i even remember one night being out walking when Delta was just a baby and id gon further than i had gone before and she was crying a ;litll and chittering, so i just scooped her up and popped her under my hoody with her head popping out the top so she could see whats going on. she soon warmed up and got a wee rest on the way home.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

All great advice! 

We might get some snow this weekend so check out the Owners Club Winter Care Guide

Good luck getting your new puppy and I look forward to the update and the piccies!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Susan
Good luck with bringing your new puppy home. We bought our 10 week old girl, Bo, home last Saturday. We've got paper down in the kitchen by the door into the garden but are also taking her outside when we can to go to the toilet. She prefers going inside though (who wouldn't)? We have got her a fleecy jumper (called hotter dog I think) and I've carried her inside my coat. I think we can take her out on the lead tomorrow.

Andrea x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What a pictue of Echo!! so adorable!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

That is an adorable picture!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol she can still get into it as it stretches but its way to small will dig it out and get a photo lol


----------

